# Our pack: GSD + Husky + Wulf = today's photo session!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

No, not WOLF...WULF! Beowulf, that is! Haha.

Someone in a different thread had asked for recent pics of Nara, and when I searched through my photos, I realized that I didn't have any good ones taken recently. So, that could only mean one thing: take the pack outside and try to get some current, decent photos! I took 438 pics and narrowed them down to about 25. Here they are. Enjoy!

_*DISCLAIMER: Please don't mind the messy yard. We bought a fix-it-up home and it's always a work in progress. It had a hot tub that doesn't work, and a deck around it that was poorly constructed. I've been tearing it apart bit by bit, and I plan to use the wood to build some things for our daughters and pups, thus the monsterous pile of deck and wood pieces. I am also tearing it up to open up the yard larger for the dogs to roam and run.*_

These first two pics appear naturally. I didn't do anything to them. This was the way the sun was hitting Beowulf's face, and the shading is from the trees behind me. It looks like some sort of Photoshop dark fade effect, but it isn't. I couldn't believe it when I saw them come out looking like that. It's like a pro tinkered with them...that pro being Mother Nature!
















My boys, the wolves:
























All three dogs colliding in air:
























As strong and sturdy as a tree trunk:








Did I add in this bone via Photoshop? Nope. That's just how silly Nara holds and carries her bones and toys around. We always make fun of her. Instead of grabbing them in the middle, she grabs the tippy tippy ends. What a weird dog!








































Bashful Paw Paw:
















Nara sphinx:
















Squirrel nearby. Paw Paw is alert, ready to strike:








Zoomed in and cropped, so quality is not so good:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

What a great looking pack!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

love it!!! nice pack! very beautiful dogs you have.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

These are great! Lovely pack you have


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the pics! I had a husky once, have considered getting one but am hesitant due to their independent streak!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful pack of animals ! I luv it !


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

shannonrae said:


> Love the pics! I had a husky once, have considered getting one but am hesitant due to their independent streak!


Paw Paw has been great with training. When he went to his first basic obedience class, the instructor was from Alaska, and she said that out of all of the huskies she's worked with, Paw Paw was the most obedient she'd ever seen! I guess we got lucky. Haha. But yeah, he definitely has zero recall and can never be off lead outside of a fenced in area.

Thanks to you and to everyone else who offered compliments. I'm glad you liked the pics of my pack!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I am considering owning a husky. Even though theya re known to be very high energy and stubborn, I met one that was exactly that and one that was the complete opposite.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very pretty dogs and great photos!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Agree - beautiful dogs!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

What beautiful dogs you have!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and I just love the pictures of them all!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Beautiful dogs! I am considering owning a husky. Even though theya re known to be very high energy and stubborn, I met one that was exactly that and one that was the complete opposite.


Yeah, Paw Paw is definitely high energy. I've exercised him so much, and to this day he has yet to show any signs of fatigue. Nara is a different story. When we're running or biking and she's tired, she'll slow down the pace or stop and walk. Paw Paw has never slowed down, much less stopped or walked. And he's somewhat stubborn, but when he knows you're serious and you aren't going to back down, he listens and obeys without a problem. He's been great all around!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Counter

All of your dogs are gorgeous! I dont care what anyone says Beowulf looks wolfish to me! :wub:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Counter
> 
> All of your dogs are gorgeous! I dont care what anyone says Beowulf looks wolfish to me! :wub:


I agree! I know that when I first posted asking for help about wolfdogs, 50% of the people said he certainly had wolf in him, and the other half said he was a GSD/husky/malamute mix with 0% wolf. Owning both a GSD and a husky, when we look at Beowulf, we just don't see it. You can see some of the traits that a husky/malamute would give him, like the partially curled tail when he's super happy. But I must be blind, because I'm not seeing the GSD in him at all. Not a white GSD. Nothing. Looking at pics of other people's wolfdogs, I can't figure out how their dog has wolf in it, but people think Beowulf does not. Haha. Wolfdog or not, we love him!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

counter said:


> But I must be blind, because I'm not seeing the GSD in him at all. Not a white GSD. Nothing. Looking at pics of other people's wolfdogs, I can't figure out how their dog has wolf in it, but people think Beowulf does not. Haha. Wolfdog or not, we love him!


He's grown since you posted the first set of pictures! In the first set he really did look like he was part shepherd but you're right, not anymore. He's a sharp looking dog whatever the mix!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe the Husky/Malamute/GSD mix all came together very well and created a very wolf like dog. You do know that they use GSDs, Huskies, and Malamutes to create those "wolf like" breeds. So to say that he is a Husky/Malamute/GSD makes sense. Also he may have more Husky and Malamute than GSD. 

Genetics can do some crazy stuff.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Maybe the Husky/Malamute/GSD mix all came together very well and created a very wolf like dog. You do know that they use GSDs, Huskies, and Malamutes to create those "wolf like" breeds. So to say that he is a Husky/Malamute/GSD makes sense. Also he may have more Husky and Malamute than GSD.
> 
> Genetics can do some crazy stuff.


I know that's what they used primarily to create the Tamaskan breed of wolf dog, and they're beautiful. I was looking to get one of them before we found Beowulf. The Tamaskans are going for $2000 and Beowulf went for $75, so we'd prefer to save the other $1925, and we still got a wolflike-looking dog. Haha! 

But we look at Paw Paw, then we look at Nara, then look at Beowulf, and we just can't see that combination in him. He has fur that's rougher and more coarse than either breed. His teeth are different. He does have husky-like ears, and his tail raises up parallel to slightly above parallel with the ground about 40% of the time, but it doesn't curve over like a malamute or husky. The rest of the time it's down like a wolf (or a GSD. haha). He has really long wolf-like legs. I dunno! I know a lot of the features on a husky are very similar to a wolf, and I've read that the husky breed has been determined to be one of the 14 original breeds of dog, and that out of those 14, the husky is the closest relation to the wolf based on DNA or whatever they used to figure that out. So, many of Beowulf's husky traits could be wolf traits. 

I'm still researching to learn and absorb, and talking with all of you has been great! I don't want to sound like I'm trying to convince myself that he's part wolf like his breeder said he was. In fact, it's the other way around. I believe he is part wolf, and I'm doing my research to try to prove that he doesn't have any wolf in him.

The search for the truth continues!...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would approach a Siberian Husky and I would approach a GSD. I would however not approach your Beowulf, I have a GSD/Husky mix and so does my mom, I have seen ALOT of GSD/Husky mixes and they never looked like your Beowulf. Malamutes dont look very wolfish to me and neither do Siberian Huskies, so a cross between them wouldn't look wolfish to me. Beowulf looks like he has wolf in him. My neighbor down the street from me has a Malamute/Wolf mix, he resembles your Beowulf but they are not the same color. 

Wolf mixes are out there and they are not as rare as you think.

It is EXTREMELY easy to get one. There are wolf hybrid breeders in every state. I looked into getting one.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I would approach a Siberian Husky and I would approach a GSD. I would however not approach your Beowulf, I have a GSD/Husky mix and so does my mom, I have seen ALOT of GSD/Husky mixes and they never looked like your Beowulf. Malamutes dont look very wolfish to me and neither do Siberian Huskies, so a cross between them wouldn't look wolfish to me. Beowulf looks like he has wolf in him. My neighbor down the street from me has a Malamute/Wolf mix, he resembles your Beowulf but they are not the same color.
> 
> Wolf mixes are out there and they are not as rare as you think.
> 
> It is EXTREMELY easy to get one. There are wolf hybrid breeders in every state. I looked into getting one.


But yet practically half of those "wolf breeders" are breeding other poorly bred dogs.

There was a purebred husky at my shelter who had a very wolfish face, but no wolf. He may have more husky, than Malamute, he may have more Malamute than husky. Or he may have Tamaskan, or Northern Inuit in him.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

If I can ever find out what Beowulf is mixed with, I'll let you know! I'm not worried enough about it to pay for DNA tests. We'll see what he looks like when he's fully grown. Here are some pics of Beowulf that my wife took. I just got these off her camera, even though they are a month or so old.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

counter said:


> If I can ever find out what Beowulf is mixed with, I'll let you know! I'm not worried enough about it to pay for DNA tests. We'll see what he looks like when he's fully grown. Here are some pics of Beowulf that my wife took. I just got these off her camera, even though they are a month or so old.


I would never pay for those DNA tests, they can give the worst inaccurate answers.lol.

He looks so cute in those pictures!! He looks like this one dog some who lives near me has. Its the head that reminded me.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Those last 2 pics were taken in the garden at our daughter's school. My wife mentioned that it looks Little-House-on-the-Prairie-ish! Haha.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 27, 2013)

Beowulf is a very handsome wolfdog! He looks like a low content to me, but then again, phenotyping a wolfdog is not to be done by pictures (take a look at this, and you'll understand why) Can you tell a wolf hybrid by looking at it? The Retriever, Dog, & Wildlife Blog

However, Beowful seems to be crossed with a northern breed, or something with the wolfy-look (husky, GSD, akita, shiba, etc.) and in this case, he should look wolfier. That's why I'm guessing he's around the low content. But, he's still very beautiful and content won't matter as long as you love him


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! and beautiful pack.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such beautiful dogs!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! I love huskies, I want one so bad but we don't have A/C so I don't think one would do well with us during the summer when the house can get kind of hot.

I'm not an expert by any means but when I look at Beo, I see wolf in his eyes and a little bit in the nose structure... If he is wolf dog I'd say very low content.

Wonderful pack!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Those pictures were from a couple years ago.


----------

